# Blo Handhelds back in stock



## Clean and Shiny

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know.

We have got another shipment of Blo handhelds back in stock.

Pricing is currently £94.95

You can find them here - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/blo-air-s-hand-held-car-dryer


----------

